# Can't find boarding pants in tall inseams?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm like 5'8 and pretty skinny. I've gone through about five different snowboarding outerwear brands and cannot find any long enough for my small waist and long legs.

Do you know of any brands that carry long iseams in snowboard pants?
Thanks a tonnn.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Have you considered guy pants :dunno:

Even a small should be long enough I think and may work with a belt?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll definately consider it... I'm just worried that I'll be boarding with mis pantelones around my ankles if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

DAKINEbabygurl said:


> I'll definately consider it... I'm just worried that I'll be boarding with mis pantelones around my ankles if you know what I mean.


thats what the belt is for


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

DAKINEbabygurl said:


> I'll definately consider it... I'm just worried that I'll be boarding with mis pantelones around my ankles if you know what I mean.


I just got these pants in black yesterday in a small and they fit perfectly. Special Blend Mark Shell Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com
I am 5'7" and have about a 31" waist. They tighten at the waist plus you can use a belt. They are supposed to be for people with a 30-32" waist.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My girl is 5'10" and found DC pants to have the best fit. She's really skinny as well.... DC pants have a really nice cinching system to tighten the wais also.

I'm 6'4" and love my DC Banshee pants....


----------

